# pidgin and gtalk

## queen

Hello Everyone

I have a rather annoying problem about gtalk. I use kopete but it turns out that in order to connect to gtalk via jabber protocol, it doesn't connect unless I allow "allow plaintext password". I thought this is some problem with ssl libraries in gentoo, but I found out yesterday that the same problem happens on slax and kopete. 

So I considered to use pidgin via xmpp protocol. I checked a little bit and found out this link

http://www.manast.com/2007/05/11/how-to-configure-pidgin-to-work-with-google-talk/

In the troubleshooting someone tells if you get  *Quote:*   

> Troubleshooting (Suggested by Charlie in comments) - Some readers have reported that they are getting “Connect Error” when saving the account. If you get the same error, try going to the advanced tab and enter the following settings…
> 
> Force old (port 5223) SSL: Checked
> 
> Allow plaintext auth over unencrypted streams: Un-Checked
> ...

 

Can someone confirm if pidgin indeed works with ssl and avoids plain text? 

Are there other clients that support gtalk with encryption?

Thanks in advance

Queen

----------

## audiodef

There are lots of Pidgin plugins, at least one of which deals with encryption and privacy. If you don't have it, emerge eix, run eix-update and do eix pidgin. Pick out what looks relevant and play around with it. I haven't used Pidgin in a while because I got fed up with the way things were done in various places and set up my own chat server. But anyway, check out the long list of Pidgin plugins!

----------

## queen

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> There are lots of Pidgin plugins, at least one of which deals with encryption and privacy. If you don't have it, emerge eix, run eix-update and do eix pidgin. Pick out what looks relevant and play around with it. I haven't used Pidgin in a while because I got fed up with the way things were done in various places and set up my own chat server. But anyway, check out the long list of Pidgin plugins!

 

I have eix. My main concern is the authentication. If the authentication is plain text, then there is no use of any of all those additional plugins, then the game is over. 

Which chat server you have?

----------

## audiodef

Yeah, whoever dreamed up plain-text authentication probably posts his SSN and CC numbers on his web site. 

On my own server, I use Moha chat. It uses XTEA, built-in. You can also set up Apache with SSL easily enough on top of that, but XTEA with 128-bit encryption is good 'nuff. 

http://mohachat.org/

----------

## queen

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Yeah, whoever dreamed up plain-text authentication probably posts his SSN and CC numbers on his web site. 
> 
> yes. 
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> On my own server, I use Moha chat. It uses  *Quote:*   XTEA , built-in. You can also set up Apache with SSL easily enough on top of that, but XTEA with 128-bit encryption is good 'nuff. 
> 
> http://mohachat.org/

 

thanks. I"ll consider that. I need it only for gtalk.

----------

## audiodef

It's a chat server. I dunno if you can make it work with gtalk, but let me know if it can.

----------

